# MK4 Jetta/GTI Seats?



## tk978 (Sep 25, 2009)

hey guyz would mk4 gti front n rear seats bolt up to mk4 jetta?n vice versa....
thanks,


----------



## tk978 (Sep 25, 2009)

anyone?


----------



## wolfbluejet (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (tk978)*

the fronts do definitely.
not exactly sure about the rears, but im am pretty sure that they do.


----------



## tk978 (Sep 25, 2009)

*Re: (wolfbluejet)*

yeahh kuz my boy have a jetta and i have a gti,and i dont like leather seats so me and my boy was gonna trade my leathers for his cloths seats but i wanna make sure that the back seats will fit or not..


----------



## MMMichel (Oct 8, 2004)

Bump this up - anyone else got an answer? Cause I got the same question!


----------



## deaster (Mar 30, 2009)

*Re: MK4 Jetta/GTI Seats? (tk978)*

If you both sets of seats are non-heated or both heated- 
Front seats will be a direct swap if all plugs are the same underneath the seat (I think 01- to the start of MKIV had a diff plug for the seat belt ((under the seat)), but 02-05 MKIV should all have the same plugs under the seats. 
However, keep in mind the GTI seats have the flip fwd option (used on 2 door VW's) and the Jetta seats do not have this option.....so the GTI seats will work great in the jetta (easy to clean under & grab change when it falls out of your pocket), but the Jetta seats in the GTI may not be the best option if you have passengers riding in the rear s(no flip fwd option). You could probably just slide the seat(s) fwd for passnegers entering the rear seats, but may not be ideal. 
Rears- Assuming that you are talking about a jetta sedan I am 95% sure that the latch that secures the upper part of the rear seat is in a diff place on jetta/gti, but this is easy enough to check w/ a tape measure or eyeball. If it is a jetta wagon the uppers are the same.
The base/frame on the lowers (where your butt sits) are def diff, but you can remove the covers and pad from each and do the swap on the correct base/frame for the each car. In my opinon the cloth seems to mate up a little nicer/more clean than the leather (on the incorrect base/frame), but give it a try as it is very easy and does not require any special tooling etc.


----------

